# Isle of Eden and Danse Hauls! (Pics)



## PrettyKitty (Dec 28, 2006)

My Isle of Eden haul: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Danse haul:






- Lightscapade
- Glissade
- Jeté
- Aire-De-Blu Sample
- Pastorale Sample


----------



## Moppit (Dec 28, 2006)

Very nice.  Did MAC give you those generous samples?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_Very nice. Did MAC give you those generous samples?_

 
Yes!!


----------



## Moppit (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Isle of Eden but it looks beautiful.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice haul! What exactly is Isle of Eden and where can you get it?


----------



## juli (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love MAC-Danse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is very generous amt of Pigs. wow.. u don't even have to buy em now!

hmmm ... your glissade doesn't look like it has much of plum veining...I wonder how mine will look like! Its still on its way!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 29, 2006)

ohhh man. not fair, i want those MSFs more and more everytime i see them!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chloe2277* 

 
_Nice haul! What exactly is Isle of Eden and where can you get it?_

 
They have scrubs (Omg the texture is to die for, it's so thickkkk!), lotions, whipped bath cream (like a creamy soap), body butters, ect. They have many many many many scents!

www.isleofeden.com


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love MAC-Danse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is very generous amt of Pigs. wow.. u don't even have to buy em now!

hmmm ... your glissade doesn't look like it has much of plum veining...I wonder how mine will look like! Its still on its way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, my Glissade MSF have 0 plum veining! I think it's better for me, on my others MSF the veinings are glittery. I prefer to have less glitters in mine!


----------



## addicted_2color (Dec 29, 2006)

ooh IofE scrubbies, are you a lushie too?  what is your lush forum name, PM me.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey, I just found the Isle of Eden,I love bath stuff. Do you like that Bombshell stuff? Whats it like?


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 29, 2006)

I havent heard of isle of eden before but the stuff looks nice! Great haul the MSFs look gorgeous!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_2color* 

 
_ooh IofE scrubbies, are you a lushie too? what is your lush forum name, PM me._

 
Yes I'm on the Lush forum! PM'ed you!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Hey, I just found the Isle of Eden,I love bath stuff. Do you like that Bombshell stuff? Whats it like?_

 
I tried London Lemon Curd and Blueberry Monster, but I can't use scrubs more than once a day so I haven't tried Bombshell yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Isle of Eden scrubs, the texture is so thick!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 29, 2006)

nice danse haul. and mmmmmm IoE.


----------



## CincyFan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice haul!!  I haven't hauled from IoE in quite a while.  Their Dream Cream is excellent.  So moisturizing, the best I've found from B&B e-tailers.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_Nice haul!! I haven't hauled from IoE in quite a while. Their Dream Cream is excellent. So moisturizing, the best I've found from B&B e-tailers._

 
I want to try them! They aren't too greasy?


----------



## CincyFan (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_I want to try them! They aren't too greasy?_

 
Not at all IMO.  I've tried a lot of etailer butters and cremes and the Dream Cream formula is not greasy or heavy feeling.  It gives a nice healthy glow to your skin.

My mom was having terrible dry skin issues on her arms last winter.  She tried all sorts of products but that cream worked the best.  There was another etailer that used the same formula but she closed up shop.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks CincyFan!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 31, 2006)

holy cow, they gave generous samples of those piggies!!!
enjoy everything!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 31, 2006)

with those samples no need to purchase full-size ones...nice of ur MA to do that. My msf has zero veining and i love it too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sincola (Jan 2, 2007)

nice haul!! and those sample jars are huge!! lucky you!!


----------



## iheartfelix (Feb 22, 2007)

i'm looking at the isle of eden website right now & all of their stuff looks sooo good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what are your favorite scents out of all the products you've tried from them?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartfelix* 

 
_i'm looking at the isle of eden website right now & all of their stuff looks sooo good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what are your favorite scents out of all the products you've tried from them?_

 
My favorites are:

- Sugared Opulent Pearls
- Can't Sleep! Clowns Will Eat Me #1
- Blueberry Monster
- I Heart Orange
- Candied Fuchsia
- Cotton Candy & Blackberry Turbinado
- Mango Loves Marshmallow & Sugar Me! Marshmallow Turbinado
- Pink Snowflakes
- Her Name Was Lola
- Wonderland in a Citron Galaxy (or London Lemon Curd)


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 23, 2007)

omg i adorrre isle of eden!!! i got some of the whipped sugar scrubs and bath creams as xmas gifts and it's my new addiction!


----------



## iheartfelix (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_My favorites are:

- Sugared Opulent Pearls
- Can't Sleep! Clowns Will Eat Me #1
- Blueberry Monster
- I Heart Orange
- Candied Fuchsia
- Cotton Candy & Blackberry Turbinado
- Mango Loves Marshmallow & Sugar Me! Marshmallow Turbinado
- Pink Snowflakes
- Her Name Was Lola
- Wonderland in a Citron Galaxy (or London Lemon Curd)




_

 
aw, i was verrrry close to getting blueberry monster!  i wound up getting:
iced blueberry vanilla crumbles
buttermint baby
& blue raspberry snow cone
cannot waittttt til it comes


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 23, 2007)

aww that Isle of Eden stuff looks like candy!! =9


----------



## joojifish (Feb 24, 2007)

*Falls over at the IoE haul*

I love Alexa's products!


----------

